# Newby from LA



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey guys, stumbled on this site. I got back into gigging last year. I used to go alot as a kid along the Mississippi gulfcoast. Found a place 30 minutes outside of New Orleans that has some nice flounders by boat. I'm attaching some pics. Gots limits on more than half of my trips. The last two pics are of a doormat I stuck that was around 7 lbs.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Fine fish.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Dats what im talkin bout


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

How do you cook flounder? I have only eaten fresh water fish...


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> How do you cook flounder? I have only eaten fresh water fish...


 
I cook flounder quite a few different ways. ********* down in LA can make cardboard taste good. 

One way is to filet them. Take the filets, season them up and rub mustard on the filets. Then coat them with italian bread crumbs and saute them in a pan with olive oil or butter. They come out awesome. Sometimes I'll make a crawfish etouffee sauce or lump crab meat sauce and drizzle on top.

Another is to broil it with skin on. I cut a few slits in the meat and drizzle lemon juice, garlic powder, seasoning, and butter on it. Don't cut too many slits because you will dry the fish out. 8 minutes at 350 degrees and its done.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*couple more pics*

Here is a couple more pics


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Newby Maybe*

Very nice fish and from the looks of things I don't believe the Newby thing.
That doormat is about as good as it gets.
Keep the post coming.
bamafan611


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Bama, I didn't mean newby to floundering. I meant to the site. My dad took be gigging ever since I was 8 and I gigged throughout high school. Got a funny story. One time my mom and dad took me gigging. My dad stuck a doormat. My mom put it on the stringer. Only problem was after stringing it, she forgot to run the line through the ring. Five minutes later, my dad asks where is the flounder? It slid off the stringer. I'm sure people could here my dad cursing and hollering a mile away, lol. I'll keep the post coming.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Welcome Turtle*

I knew what you meant, just bragging for you a little. Alot of dedicated giggers on this forum and just good people.Welcome to the group. I've also enjoyed gigging for over 40 years from Panama City FL to Mobile AL. and wouldn't take anything for my time on the water.
bamafan611


----------



## lucky charm (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice bunch of fish Turtle! I only hope we can find another "doormat" like the one you got and the one we got last year....good luck in the coming season....Keep us posted on this years find.


----------

